#  Krankheiten >   Ich bin völlig verzweifelt >

## Raiden

Hallo ihr lieben, 
mir geht es seit 5 wochen total schlecht. angefangen hat alles damit, dass ich entspannt auf dem sofa lag, plötzlich druck auf den ohren bekam, schwindel u. mir wurd schlecht. Bekam keine luft mehr. Im kh hieß es dann, ich habe hyperventiliert. Richtig untersucht wurde ich nicht (nur blutdruck gemessen). Seit diesem tag fühlte ich mich richtig krank (und natürlich hatte ich auch angst, dass mir das nochmal passiert). Mein ha hat blutwerte kontrolliert, belastungs-ekg u. lungenfunktionstest gemacht. Alles normal. Meine symptome in den nächsten tagen: 
heißer kopf (kein fieber)
mal kalte u. mal heiße hände u. füße
ständig frieren
müde
appetitlosigkeit.
War beim orthopäde, der konnte nix finden. Nochmals in der notaufnahme vom krankenhaus, der dortige neurologe hat mich wieder nach hause geschickt u. meinte ich habe eine angststörung u. soll zum psychiater. Dann beim hno der eine nebenhöhlenentzündung festgestellt hat u. mir antibiotikum verschrieben. Der heiße kopf inkl. hände u. füße u. frieren hörte auf. Stattdessen bekam ich so einen komischen inneren druck im hals u. erstickungsgefühle. Wieder beim hno gewesen nach 1 woche. Entzündung war weg. Fühlte mich aber immernoch krank, ständig druck auf den ohren u. das gefühl gleich umzukippen. Da ich 2 tage später in urlaub flog, sollte ich das antibiotikum dort auch noch nehmen, bis die packung leer ist. Vor dem abflug bekam ich plötzlich panik vor dem flug (nicht davor abzustürzen, sondern vielmehr das gefühl, das es falsch ist in ein fremdes land zu fliegen -domrep- und dort richtig krank zu werden). Im urlaub waren die beschwerden fast weg. Als ich das antibiotikum aufgebraucht hatte, hörte auch das druckgefühl im hals auf.
Nach einer woche im urlaub dann plötzlich starker schwindel u. übelkeit. Mußte dort ins kh, wo man eine ohrenentzündung feststellte. Eine ct wollten die auch noch machen, dazu fehlte mir aber das nötige geld. Bekam wieder antibiotikum u. wieder dieses druckgefühl im hals, später auch in der brust (lunge?). Hörte auf, als ich das antibiotikum absetzte. Zuhause dann wieder zum hno: Nebenhöhlen u. ohren waren okay. Das war vor einer woche. Seitdem habe ich wieder folgende symptome:
Morgens bis abends kopfschmerzen mit kribbeln rund ums auge, müdigkeit, appetitlos, krankheits-gefühl, konzentrationsschwäche
Mittags fang ich an zu frieren
Gegen abend dann sehr heißer kopf
Seit heute nun auch wieder druckgefühl im hals
Nachts plötzlich druck auf ohren u. hals mit schwindelgefühl
Vor 2 tagen plötzlich aufgewacht durch herzrasen (hatte ich seit dem zum glück nicht nochmals)
War diese woche nochmals beim ha. Wieder blutabnahme u. ekg: ohne befund. Beim neurologen gewesen für eine ct. Die wird aber erst im Juli(!!!) gemacht. Stattdessen sagte mir auch dieser neurologe ohne mich zu untersuchen, ich leide unter panik-attacken und verschrieb mir paroxetin. Diese habe ich nicht genommen.
Was meint ihr? Sind das anzeichen für eine angststörung? Ich fühle mich nicht ängstlich, sondern krank. Und ist es nicht normal, dass man angst bekommt, wenn man nicht weiß, warum der körper plötzlich so verrückt spielt? Es gibt doch nun mal krankheiten, die auch panik-attacken auslösen, z.b. die schilddrüse (Termin für eine ultraschall-untersuchung habe ich erst für mitte mai bekommen).
Ich hoffe, jemand hier kann mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.
Schon mal vielen dank im voraus u. sorry für den langen text.
LG Raiden

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Raiden 
wenn keine körperlichen Ursachen gefunden werden können ist der Gang zu einem Psychologen der richtige Weg. Psychisches Ungleichgewicht, Angststörungen oder innere Konflikte können sich durch körperliche Symptome bemerkbar machen. Das nennt man Somatisieren und es geschieht völlig unbewusst. 
Es gibt Menschen, die mit Krankheitsgefühlen jahrelang zu Ärzten laufen, die nichts finden, 
bis endlich mal einer auf die Idee kommt, das es psychischer Natur sein könnte.
Nach wenigen Wochen Psychotherapie sind sämtliche Symptome verschwunden. 
Viele assoziieren "ich bin verrückt" mit dem gang zum Psychologen,
dem ist aber nicht so. Solltest du wirklich eine Angststörung haben,
so würde ich dir auf jeden Fall den Gang zum Psychologen empfehlen. 
Dein Leidensdruck ist ja recht hoch. 
Was kannst du verlieren? 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Raiden

Hallo Michael, 
erstmal vielen dank für deine antwort. Natürlich habe ich beim psychologen nichts zu verlieren. Aber wenn das wirklich symptome für eine Angststörung sind, dann versteh ich nicht, warum der neurologe mir nicht zu einer therapie rät, sondern mir direkt tabletten in die hand drückt u. mich wieder weg schickt. Fühl mich ziemlich allein gelassen.
Weiß jetzt auch nicht was dann richtig ist, die tabletten nehmen (ca. 1 jahr wie der neurologe sagte) und dann hoffen, dass ich danach geheilt bin. Oder einen therapeuten aufsuchen.
Möchte die tabletten auch nicht "ohne aufsicht" nehmen, vorallem wegen den nebenwirkungen. Symptome sollen ja da am anfang verstärkt auftreten.

----------


## StarBuG

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich bei einem Psychiater oder Psychologen vorstellen und dich dort Diagnostizieren lassen.
Welche Therapieform für dich dann die Richtige ist, wird sich danach ergeben. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## bert

Hallo Raiden! 
Bevor du auf psychische Probleme tippst oder dir einreden lässt, wen mal ein Arzt nichts findet, empfehle ich eine genauere eigene Krankengeschichte aufzustellen. Dazu haben nämlich die Mediziner heute keine Zeit mehr. Gute Ärzte oder Therapeuten beschäftigen sich immer damit. 
Also, liste dir mal auf, was seit deiner Geburt dir alles wiederfahren ist und bewerte dies dann erneut (mit einem Arzt), der aufgeschlossen ist dafür. Auch dein BMI, Lebens- und Essgewohnheiten sind wichtig, weil allein hier schon oft die Quelle einiger Volkskrankheiten liegen kann. 
Wichtig sind z.B. alle gesundheitlichen Probleme auch Problemchen der Vergangenheit, weil sie Körpersignale darstellen, die evtl. damls nicht beachtet wurden. #Von Bedeutung ist sowohl der Gesundheitsstatus der 'Mutter bei der Geburt(Amalgamproblem und Entsorgung zu 50-60% auf den Fötus), als auch alle medizinischen Behandlungen/Medikamente (Medikamente, Impfen, etc können z.T. hochtoxische Stoffe enthalten, die sich im Organismus anreichern). Auch alle Fremdstoffe in der Umgebung (Toxine bzw. Xenobiotika = dem Leben fremde Stoffe) können bei Kummulation irgendwann kritisch werden. 
Solche Belastungegen werden oft nicht erkannt oder nicht für möglich gehalten, sind aber immer öfter die Ursache für Aussagen eines Mediziners wie: Sie sind gesund, sie haben nix, oder etwas ehrlicher es ist nichts feststellbar, oder ich weiss es nicht, oder wir müssen einen Spezialisten hinzuziehen. Leider stirbt die Branche der Toxikologen und Umweltmediziner immer mehr aus und selbst ganzheitlich orientierte Ärzte sind manchmal überfragt. 
Da du kaum Angaben über Alter, Gewicht, Grösse, Geschlecht, Vorerkrankungen, Diagnosen, Behandlungen, Lebensstil, Belastungen etc. machtest ist eine Einschätzung kaum möglich. Aber einem Verdacht in Richtung Kreislaufprobleme, Ernährung, Schilddrüse, toxische Vorbelastung würde ich mal nachgehen. 
Viel Erfolg

----------


## gruenerhund

Hallo Raiden,  
ich kann gut verstehen, dass du sehr besorgt bist, was deine Symptome angeht. Leider ist es sehr schwer in einem Forum solch manigfaltige Symptome aufzunehmen und zu verarbeiten. Bei jeder Ärztlichen diagnose gibt es auch immer so etwas wie einen klinischen Eindruck des Patienten. Das heißt dein gemütszustand bei der untersuchung, wie und was du sagst usw.....
Einige deiner behandelnden Ärzte scheint der Eindruck entstanden zu sein, dass du unter einer Angststörung leidest. 
Das ist schon mal eine Diagnose, der es nachzugehen gilt.
An deiner Stelle würde ich den Weg zu einem Arzt für Psychosomatik und Psychotherapie suchen. Das sind im unterschied zu Psychologen oder Psychiatern, Ärzte, die in der Ausbildung auch einen großen Teil in der inneren Medizin verbracht haben. Sozusagen das mittelding zwischen Psychiater und Internisten.  
Leider kann ich der Meinung von bert nicht folgen und denke den Weg solltest du auf keinen Fall einschlagen.  
Gruß

----------


## Friedrich

Hallo Raiden,
so wie Du es beschreibst, begann alles auf dem Sofa - von jetzt auf gleich - richtig?
Von daher würde ich mal raten, das der Kopf nicht wirklich gut lag... und die Halswirbelsäule einen kleinen Knick hatte....
Wenn auch auf den Aufnahmen nichts Besonderes auffällig war, so würde ich dennoch den Gang zu einem Osteopathen anraten, denn mir erscheint die Gesamtproblematik als eine Fehlstellung des 1. oder 2. Halswirbels - denn hier geht eine Arterie in den Kopf!, wenn die einen Knick hat, bekommt man einen Tinnitus, Schwindel, kopfschmerzen usw. - Sollte das Rückenmark oder die vegetativen Nerven ebenfalls einen kleinen Knick bekommen, sind alle weiteren Symptome damit eindeutig zu erklären!
Solltest du hier oben im Norden wohnen und nicht weiter wissen, melde Dich nochmal.
Alles Gute und baldige Besserung
Friedrich

----------


## ChrissiBeumi

Liebe Raiden!
Soeben habe ich deinen Eintrag über Google entdeckt, da ich seit einiger Zeit an denselben Symptomen leide und nicht mehr weiter weiß. Da dein Eintrag ja schon ungefähr ein Jahr her ist, interessiert mich brennend, ob es dir besser geht und ob du die Ursachen für deine Probleme klären konntest. Bei mir hat alles vor etwa drei Jahren angefangen, und die körperlichen Probleme sind immer unterschiedlich. Ich bin damals auch zu einem Psychologen gegangen, weil ich nicht mehr weiter wusste und kein Arzt eine Lösung gefunden hatte. Zu Beginn ging es relativ schnell bergauf, und ich bin auch noch immer bei ihm in Behandlung, aber momentan ist es wieder schlimm.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir mal etwas von dir berichtest.
Viele Grüße,
Christina

----------


## blacklady

Hallo Zusammen,  
habe das gleiche Problem seit ca. 4 Wochen. Und ich bin auch verweifelt, da niemand einen befund feststellen kann. Habe die Probleme jetzt schon jeden Tag. Und je öfter das vorkommt, desto mehr bekomme ich Angst. 
Habt ihr eine Lösung für mich? Ich war noch nicht beim Neurologen aber so wie sich das hier alles anhört, hat das eh keinen Zweck da er auch nix finden wird. Also hab ich auch Angstzustände? Mir ist vor 4 Jahren eine private Sache passiert, die mich um Bahnen zurückgeworfen hat. Kann das evtl. ein Auslöser sein? Denn momentan gehts mir so gut wie lange nciht mehr. Ich mach viel Sport und habe keinen Stress arbeitstechnisch. Bin völlig ausgelastet und glücklich. Bis auf diese Symptome neuerdings. Die machen mir unglaublich Angst. Bitte...kann mir jemand sagen, wie und ob ihr das in den Griff bekommen habt? Kann ich mir selbst helfen? 
EURE Antworten wären sehr hilfreich, da ich echt am Ende bin  :Sad:  
Danke

----------


## sabrinah

hallo  
ich bin 23 jahre alt und habe genau das gleiche problem ich habe sämtliche ärztliche untersuchungen durch und auch bei mir haben sie gesagt das ich an einer panikstörung leide. nch langen überlegen habe ich die von meinem arzt verschriebenen tabletten gegen angststörungen genommen und es ging mir auch erheblich besser. sämtliche symptome blieben aus. doch e tat sich natürlich nach nciht allzu langer zeit ein neues problem auf ich nahm schrecklich viel zu von diesen tabletten ich bin von 65 kg auf letztendlich 95 kg gekommen und das nach einem jahr nur durch diese tabletten. für ein mädel in meinem alter das schlimmste was passieren kann. also habe ich mich entschlossen die tabletten abzusetzen noch gehts mir guut aber ich merke wie hin und wieder mein kopf wieder heiß wird. ich habe durch die einnahme dieser tabletten gemerkt das es einfach an der psyche liegt würde aber neimandem empfehlen tabletten deswegen zu nehmen. besser ist es zu einem psychologen zu gehen das hilft schon sehr. ich wiege mittlerweile 88 kg und bin schrecklich frustriert das es so lange dauert und so schwer ist dieses gewicht wieder runterzukriegen.

----------


## spokes

es kommt drauf an, welches Mittel man nimmt und wie man es verträgt. Es gibt auch Mittel, die zu keiner/kaum einer Gewichtssteigung führen.

----------


## sabrinah

naja ich habe viele dinge ausprobiert die meisten habe ich nicht vertragen ausschlag usw

----------

